# Mosaic backdrop- need your picture!!



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

Spring Fever is upon us and that means being a little antsy for a project! 

My plan is to do a backdrop in mosaic tile/glass for a new aquarium, which will be an interesting medium  I have attempted mosaics before with magazines and boy may I say it is time consuming, but the end product is wonderful!! 

The type of photo I am looking for is either one of your betta(s) or a picture of a landscape, so for instance you took a picture of lovely sunset. 

Anywho I was wondering if anyone would be willing to post a picture that I can use. I won't guarantee I will use it, but if I do pick yours as a little incentive I will make a duplicate version. 

The duplicate version will most likely be the size of computer paper so 8x12. 

Hopefully I will be able to start on Thursday and keep you updated on the progress! So please post your photos!


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Well I've got some pics you could use if you want . . . these are a couple of my favorites:
I have lots of sky pics because I love clouds.


----------



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

^^ those are pretty. Love the coloring of the clouds in the first one


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

would you like some pics.."under the sea"? Probably not in their best quality though since I didn't use "real underwater camera", was just my phone.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you. I don't know how much color you are looking for but here are a couple others & then I'm done.


----------



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

caissacrowntails said:


> would you like some pics.."under the sea"? Probably not in their best quality though since I didn't use "real underwater camera", was just my phone.


Yep it would be cool to see


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

well here's some, I included the "beach pics" as well


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

Sunset from my backyard 








(taken on my phone and not edited!)


----------

